# 2011 cvt drain and fill question



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

2011 sentra sr 2.0...My mom bought the car with just under 60,000 miles, under warranty, and the dealer refused or convinced her not to do a transmission service because of that age-old transmission debate.

Now i have the car at 285,000 miles. I had to replace the stock cv axles. So the trans dipstick still smells sweet, not burnt. I drained the oil, whatever metal shavings were very fine and wiped right off with a shop towel.

Went and got a new internal strainer with o-ring and bolts, new tans oil pan with all 18 bolts, metal pan gasket and oil cooler filter (all parts from dealership)

TLDR;
I was told that since its never been serviced, and i already drained it, i should refill it with all the old parts, minus the internal strainer. Let it run to operating temp, drain again and install cheap aftermarket parts. Drive for 1000 miles, drain install oem nissan parts fill for the last time.

Does this sound like a good approach or should i just install the oem parts and fill and hope?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They sound like they don't know what they are talking about, IMO! From mine and other Nissan techs that I've talked to, it seems the key to keeping these CVT transmissions going is replacing the CVT fluid (in you case, CVT NS-2 fluid) every 30,000 to 50,000 miles. Unless the pan is damaged or the gasket is leaking, there is no need to drop the pan. If there is enough debris in your fluid to clog or restrict the fluid flow, then you need a new transmission, not a "service." If it were me, I'd re-install the drain plug with a new crush washer and refill with the correct NS-2 fluid. Then, in 30,000 miles, I would do it again. "The End"


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ShaggySparx said:


> 2011 sentra sr 2.0...My mom bought the car with just under 60,000 miles, under warranty, and the dealer refused or convinced her not to do a transmission service because of that age-old transmission debate.
> 
> Now i have the car at 285,000 miles. I had to replace the stock cv axles. So the trans dipstick still smells sweet, not burnt. I drained the oil, whatever metal shavings were very fine and wiped right off with a shop towel.
> 
> ...


Just like SMJ recommended, a simple drain/fill normally every 30,000 MI. One very important point; *do not overfill!*; it's a quick way to trash the CVT. Better to put in less is OK; more is a no no.

For a simple drain/fill, it takes about 4.25 quarts of the NS-2 fluid; pour in 4 qts. Now make sure to *Fully warm up the CVT* by driving the car around slowly for about 30 minutes. Now let it idle and then check your dip stick and if not full, pour some more in. Just a little at a time until it's at the full mark or a little less. Now drive it some more for about 15 minutes or more, then recheck the fluid level while it's idling.


----------

